# Halloween, whos working?



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Boom or bust?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Last night all of a sudden it seemed all the drivers went home and went to bed. Surge was over 3x here. I had went home too because uber had brought in people from 2 other markets (one 3 hours away). Seems at some point all those drivers decided to go back home and there was a severe shortage of drivers. I worked 4 hours and made $110. Seemed like for such a busy weekend I made alot less money on 2x the normal daily amount of trips.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Bust so far.... we'll see


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Um yeah.... So this is the _delivery_ sub forum. Can you take your Surge talk down to the basement.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dont know how my phone ended up in this subforum. I guess it popped up under similar threads and put me here.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

84 bucks delivering chicken and waffles for 6 hours 8 deliveries


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

William1964 said:


> 84 bucks delivering chicken and waffles for 6 hours 8 deliveries


 Door dash or Postmates?


----------

